# Blindfold Competitions: September 9, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

2x2x2 Scamble:
D' L' U' F2 D2 F2 R' U B' L' D' L' B' D B' L2 F R2 F2 B' U2 B R2 U2 R2

3x3x3 Scamble:
D2 F2 B L D' F' L2 F D' B2 F U2 B' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 D' F' U2 B2 U2 F R

4x4x4 Scramble:
R2 L2 f2 l l2 R2 L' r u l' F B2 D f2 l B' d2 r B D f U2 d' f' u F U2 r2 U b l R b d' D r B l' f D'

5x5x5 Scramble:
b R U2 f2 B2 U' l L2 F' L2 b u L u' d F2 f L f2 U d2 f' u d b L2 u2 L2 u l2 d r2 U2 D' B2 l b B' l' u2 B' D l' B' F' l b2 B' L' u F B2 D f2 l B' d2 r


----------



## tsaoenator (Sep 10, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
2x2x2: 52.91 seconds
3x3x3: 2:18.56

My first try at 2x2x2 blindfold.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
4x4x: DNF
Off by 5 edges, still trying to go way too fast until my brain catches up and just gets used to going this fast. My accuracy is horrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrible right now.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
3x3x3: DNF
Using images instead of standard stuff for memo, and trying to go "too fast" to get my brain to speed up. My accuracy sucks right now, but this going too fast stuff is how I got faster at big cubes BLD in the first place. Can't wait till my accuracy comes back, and with new speed to boot I hope.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Chris Hardwick
2x2x2: 1:44.38
Using images instead of standard stuff for memo and trying to go too fast. I know general opinion is that images couldn't possibly be worse for memo, but if it's good enough for the 5x5 I still think it's good enough for the 3x3 and 2x2, I just need to practice a lot to get it up to speed.


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 11, 2006)

Name: Johannes Laire
2x2x2: 44.75
3x3x3: DNF

2x2 is just boring. Memorized the 3x3 in 1:05 (good for me), but forgot some edges.


----------



## Gungz (Sep 12, 2006)

2x2x2 49.52

3x3x3 2:14.38




not bad


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5: DNF


----------

